# Trigeminal nerve vs.. facial nerve



## TLVANDERPOOL

(Supratrochlear, supraorbital and infraorbital nerve blocks) I was advised to code these with cpt code 64402 facial nerve injection.  I would have thought that code 64400 trigeminal nerve injection or any division or branch would better fit this procedure.  The reason I was thinking this is that trigeminal nerve has 3 branches and one of the braches is opthalmic this nerve has branches listed and supratrochlear and surpraorgital are listed.  I wanted to see if anyone could shead some light on this.. Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyLanier

*Trigeminal Nerve Block*

Hi,

I wanted to see if you could answer a question on the Trigeminal Nerve Blocks and Trigeminal Ablation.

I am coding for a Pain Management, Dr states that he did a Trigeminal Nerve Block at Supraorbital, Supratrochlear and Facial Nerve can I code it 3 times like he states or can you only do it once since it is all Branches of the Trigeminal Nerve???  Is it correct to Code 64400 X Three or If Ablation 64600 x 3???

Thanks I am new to Pain Coding.

Kimberly


----------

